#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Budget or the Quality! Which matters most for a film as an audience?

## Helena

Some South Indian movie directors have a culture of investing more for a movie than concentrating on the storyline.Some high budget movies are worth watching but some doesn't have anything other than some overated promotions, actors and costly out fits! Meanwhile there are some underrated low budget movies with a great plot.

What do you think? Budget or the Storyline, which attracts you the most?

----------


## Adiza

Probably this suits more in North Indian films. Because North Indians films are high budget films with crap stories except few. Only they manage it with popular actors, screenplay and cinematography. But South Indian audiences are really sensible. They give importance to the story line. Even it is a film of a popular hero, they will expect a strong content from the film. South Indian audience always expects entertainment from a film. New directors every time use the grip of 'entertainment' to ensure the success of film. So they couldn't pull out a contented film That is sad.

----------


## Helena

> Probably this suits more in North Indian films. Because North Indians films are high budget films with crap stories except few. Only they manage it with popular actors, screenplay and cinematography. But South Indian audiences are really sensible. They give importance to the story line. Even it is a film of a popular hero, they will expect a strong content from the film. South Indian audience always expects entertainment from a film. New directors every time use the grip of 'entertainment' to ensure the success of film. So they couldn't pull out a contented film That is sad.


I agree that the South Indian audience are a bit sensible.But what about those directors like Shankar who spend too much fon a single song!Do you think it's really necessary?If they want to showcase their talent and compete with world cinema there are some other creative ways,but why this? I'm not saying they aren't exploring but competitively less!

----------


## Bhavya

> Some South Indian movie directors have a culture of investing more for a movie than concentrating on the storyline.Some high budget movies are worth watching but some doesn't have anything other than some overated promotions, actors and costly out fits! Meanwhile there are some underrated low budget movies with a great plot.
> 
> What do you think? Budget or the Storyline, which attracts you the most?


 To be honest I watch some movies for the grand visual treat, But good story line is very important. only good story will stay with audience for a long time.

----------


## Helena

> But good story line is very important. only good story will stay with audience for a long time.


You are right! It remembers me of some old movies like *Anbe Sivam in Tamil* which was underrated during the release but have won many of our hearts :love:

----------


## Karikaalan

> Some South Indian movie directors have a culture of investing more for a movie than concentrating on the storyline.Some high budget movies are worth watching but some doesn't have anything other than some overated promotions, actors and costly out fits! Meanwhile there are some underrated low budget movies with a great plot.
> 
> What do you think? Budget or the Storyline, which attracts you the most?


Story demands the budget. But in Indian cinema song and fights which are not really needed for the film are shot in high expenses. It is waste of money.

----------


## Helena

> Story demands the budget. But in Indian cinema song and fights which are not really needed for the film are shot in high expenses. It is waste of money.


Exactly! That's what I'm trying to say.They spend too much on unwanted things.

----------


## Adiza

> I agree that the South Indian audience are a bit sensible.But what about those directors like Shankar who spend too much fon a single song!Do you think it's really necessary?If they want to showcase their talent and compete with world cinema there are some other creative ways,but why this? I'm not saying they aren't exploring but competitively less!



Yeah I agree with you. His songs are the result of magnificence he always maintain in a film.

----------


## Assassin

> Some South Indian movie directors have a culture of investing more for a movie than concentrating on the storyline.Some high budget movies are worth watching but some doesn't have anything other than some overated promotions, actors and costly out fits! Meanwhile there are some underrated low budget movies with a great plot.
> 
> What do you think? Budget or the Storyline, which attracts you the most?


I believe if someone brings a wow factor on their movie it'll be a hit. Really the story of Avatar is not so new but the budget make it hit, and some low budget movies give a hit too.

----------


## Helena

> I believe if someone brings a wow factor on their movie it'll be a hit.


Yes, of course, but the wow factor hasn't to be the budget always.

----------

